# would it be possibble to name this breed of cat?



## ekocher (Feb 9, 2009)

i recently adopted a cat at a animal shelter and they had no information on what breed of cat he is i was wondering if you can help me out.
here he is the day before we picked him up










and here he is laying on my bed need any more info let me know


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CF!

I would call him a Blue Domestic Short Hair. DSH, DLH (long hair) and DMH (medium) are general descriptive terms for most cats of unknown parentage. Korats and Russian Blues are a particular breed of cat, with a definite body type, head shape and of course, the blue (gray) coloring. The chances of a pedigreed cat of any breed getting out is pretty small, but the genes for almost all cat colors, patterns and markings are out there and cats can quickly pick them up and distribute them among their litters.

Basically, your kitty is a DSH, black-based in color, but he has a 'cream' gene diluting his black coat, turning it "blue" (gray). I lost my blue/gray kitty 12/08 and I currently have one other dilute, but he is a cream or buff (diluted orange).

I think your cat is beautiful. I love how he looks so relaxed on your bed, like he knows he is finally HOME.
What did you name him?
Heidi


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

...and owns the joint.

Don't know the breed - except cute!


----------



## ekocher (Feb 9, 2009)

well he is mostly full grey...he does have a grey patch on his chest but its very very small


----------



## ekocher (Feb 9, 2009)

we went to the vet and found out he is a DSH Russian Blue


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There's no such thing as a DSH Russian Blue. DSH and Russian Blue are two separate breeds. Maybe call him a DSH with Russian Blue coloring. Here's an article on why a shelter cat is not likely to be a Russian Blue. And this pretty much applies to all but the most popular breeds.

http://www.russianblue.info/Russian_Blue_rescues.htm


----------



## ekocher (Feb 9, 2009)

dsh i ment short haired and it has writen on his papers for breed russian blue


----------



## ekocher (Feb 9, 2009)

and wow you dont have to be mean about it and all im just writign what was on his paper wow not a welcome to the fourm from you just there is no such thing and such im not coming here again someone please close my account?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I wasn't intending to be mean, I was just providing you with the realistic facts and educate you. So many people come here wanting to know what breed their cat is and are not happy to hear that unless their cat has registration papers from cat fancier societies like TICA or CFA then there is no way to determine whether the cat is anything but a Domestic Short (medium or long) Hair (DSH, DMH, DLH).


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Perhaps the vet meant blue DSH, and in his/her hurry wrote Russian Blue by mistake? I know my vet has made some mistakes on Milly's official documents, hehe. In fact, recently I found out that the clinic gave me two documents that were identical except on one they'd written that she was one year old and on the other that she was two! They were dated one day apart! (And yes, in the same year!) And she's either one or the other, right?? lol!

As for your handsome kitty, I would go with a blue DSH. He's very cute either way. I have a soft spot for blues!


----------

